

Ops School Curriculum - zdw
https://ops-school.readthedocs.org

======
3amOpsGuy
Does this need funding? I'd be more than happy to chip in some pennies towards
this effort.

In my experience it's surprisingly hard to recruit good quality ops people.
Actually it's hard just to get recruiting agencies to filter well for ops jobs
but that's another story... Anything that might help this is worthwhile
investment.

~~~
pdelgallego
They are selling some videos on oreilly Web Operations 101 [1], General
Operations 101[2], and Unix Operations 101[3].

Each video is $40, but "Web Operations" is the Deal of the Week at oreilly, so
it´s 50% off

 _These videos are in supplement to the free written curriculum of the Ops
School project, available
at[http://www.opsschool.org](http://www.opsschool.org) . Ops School is a
community-driven, comprehensive program teaching the skills necessary to
become a professional operations engineer. Check out the curriculum and learn
how!_

[1]
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920031062.do?code=VDWK](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920031062.do?code=VDWK)

[2]
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920031048.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920031048.do)

[3]
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920031086.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920031086.do)

~~~
incision
FYI - These videos are available on Safari [0]. I find Safari Library
(unlimited access to books/videos) to be a great deal at $42/month.

0: [http://my.safaribooksonline.com/video/web-
development/978144...](http://my.safaribooksonline.com/video/web-
development/9781449372521?bookview=overview)

------
lifeisstillgood
A really good idea, and one that I am going to steal for single sign on and
security development

